
JavaScript: Tightening the Loop – Embed Applications in Medium Posts - philholden
https://hackernoon.com/javascript-tightening-the-loop-part-1-9771a0de372a
======
metalliqaz
> "In my last post What excites me about JS in 2017 I wrote about the unique
> advantage JavaScript has among programming languages. It is the only
> language you can evaluate a library, component or framework running without
> having to download, compile and build it."

I suggest that this is equally applicable to Python. Most JS libraries require
an installation of npm to follow their Getting Started page. On the other side
of the coin, there are multiple "Python in the browser" projects out there.

------
maneesh
Wow this is really cool

